# Royal jelly



## toad (Jun 18, 2009)

Can anyone give me a high low average price for raw cooled royal jelly small amounts to large amounts??
Any input would be very helpful and appreciated!


----------



## toad (Jun 18, 2009)

I see Iv'e had lots of veiws but no help with pricing. ANY HELP PLEASE!


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Todd, I paid 125 for organic RJ from Strachan by the pound if that helps.


----------



## toad (Jun 18, 2009)

Jerry, 
That works out to $.27 per gram. How the heck is he making any money selling it for that?
It takes one strong hive to produce 500 grams a year and a bit of time and labor to graft and collect at that price that's $135 per one hive. A good hive at 40 lbs of honey would out price that even at $3.50 a lb without near the work. Either I'm missing something or he likes to work for free.


----------

